# Local Election Gossip



## bristol_citizen (Jan 21, 2006)

Sacked Rolls Royce worker and trade unionist Jerry Hicks will today announce his intention to run in the Lockleaze ward of North Bristol for Respect.
Lockleaze is adjacent to Southmead where Jerry was brought up and borders Filton, the site of the Rolls Royce plant that fired him last summer.
The seat is currently held by Lib Dem Sean Emmet with a majority of around 700.
This could be interesting...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 21, 2006)

definitely one to watch with a big bowl of popcorn


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Sacked Rolls Royce worker and trade unionist Jerry Hicks will anounce today his intention to run in the Lockleaze ward of North Bristol Bristol for Respect.
> ...




Would he not stand a better chance as an independent?


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 21, 2006)

Heh! If true, I think the Socialist Party will be very pissed off, as it's one of their target wards.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 21, 2006)

Geri said:
			
		

> Heh! If true, I think the Socialist Party will be very pissed off, as it's one of their target wards.


Not sure it can be called a target ward as they got 59 votes last year  and 51 votes in 2002.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 21, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Would he not stand a better chance as an independent?



I think it very much hinges on how Georgey Porgey does in the Big Brother House. At the moment the bland SWP types at RESPECT head office are panicking wildly at the thought of one of their own lowering themselves to the level of car crash working class entertainment.

But I suspect it'll do him, or RESPECT, no harm at all in the longer run.

And as RESPECT beyond Galloway is a dead fish, any boost they can think of is better than nothing. But Jerry really is of local fame so any boost from him is more likely to remain local.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 21, 2006)

that's an increase of nearly 16%! they're clearly on the brink of a breakthrough


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 21, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> that's an increase of nearly 16%! they're clearly on the brink of a breakthrough


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 21, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> that's an increase of nearly 16%! they're clearly on the brink of a breakthrough



Yeh, but, no, but, it's still only about 5% per year you figure fiddler


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 21, 2006)

I've just learnt the Socialist Party are aware of the situation and are "considering the situation".


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 21, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I think it very much hinges on how Georgey Porgey does in the Big Brother House. .




I was thinking more along the lines of GG is percieved by such a wide cross section as being a total wanker that associating oneself with him for an election is not a plan.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 21, 2006)

But your average person on a council estate in North Bristol will know next-to-nothing about Galloway outside a couple of contentious headlines a few years back and a recent appearance on CBB.
Let's face it, he's done a good job at nationally promoting a very minor party. It could even turn into votes. In Bristol, for Respect, any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> But your average person on a council estate in North Bristol will know next-to-nothing about Galloway




With the greatest of respect, (sorry), I think that GG being reguarded as a wanker has penetrated much further down down the social scale than you think.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Let's face it, he's done a good job at nationally promoting a very minor party. It could even turn into votes. In Bristol, for Respect, any publicity is good publicity.



They'll still never get my vote.


----------



## Jografer (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Sacked Rolls Royce worker and trade unionist Jerry Hicks will today announce his intention to run in the Lockleaze ward of North Bristol for Respect.
> 
> This could be interesting...



As interesting as predictions of how 'Bristolian and 'Save Social Services' candidates would get on in the past, wild and hopelessly innacurate predictions of them sweeping to victory followed by embarrasing flops then the real votes were counted .... I wait with bated breath......


----------



## snadge (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> But your average person on a council estate in North Bristol will know next-to-nothing about Galloway outside a couple of contentious headlines a few years back and a recent appearance on CBB.
> Let's face it, he's done a good job at nationally promoting a very minor party. It could even turn into votes. In Bristol, for Respect, any publicity is good publicity.



doubt it the way that rascist, mysoginist twat has been performing in the BB house


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 21, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> doubt it the way that rascist, mysoginist twat has been performing in the BB house



No he's not, he's a cuddly pussy cat, I saw it on telly!

Mind you, those psychologists at the BB house are playing some pretty weird games, the way they got him to kneel as if in a praying position dressed in what looked like religious garb while lapping pretend milk from a woman's hand.

That certainly didn't go unnoticed by the muslim community.

The man is already regarded as a false prohet by many muslims, next they'll have him flushing koran shaped book items down the toilet while dressed in orange, under some weird pretext, which he'll be far too dim to notice.

Global islamic uproar awaits.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 21, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> As interesting as predictions of how 'Bristolian and 'Save Social Services' candidates would get on in the past, wild and hopelessly innacurate predictions of them sweeping to victory followed by embarrasing flops then the real votes were counted .... I wait with bated breath......


First-up Tory boy, where's this prediction of victory in the OP? But why let the facts get in the way of your persistent trolling of me, eh?
Second, why the fuck would a candidate running for an election announce they weren't going to win? What's the exact strategy behind that one then?
I wait stifling a yawn...


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 21, 2006)

The Bristolian result wasn't that bad anyway. They came equal forth alongside the Greens, and beat UKIP into last place even though their manky party of BNP rejects had been given unbelievably massive national press coverage.

Almost as if the the establishment were hoping for a grotty Hitler figure to emerge out of it.

Instead they just got that orange bloke.


----------



## Jografer (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> First-up Tory boy..



Don't vote tory, never voted tory, never will vote tory..... just got no time for tossers like you who happily prattle on that no-hopers have any chance of doing anything in local elections..... until of course the results come out, then we get a blissful period of silence from you.


----------



## JTG (Jan 21, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> And as RESPECT beyond Galloway is a dead fish, any boost they can think of is better than nothing. But Jerry really is of local fame so any boost from him is more likely to remain local.



I wouldn't normally dream of voting Respect but if I were a Lockleaze voter (I'm not, Ashley's my patch) I'd consider a vote for Jerry, depending on the campaign he were to run.

As for the Bristolian, they did alright in one or two areas, not so well in others. Tbh I'm sorry it wasn't a longer running campaign, it could've got interesting after a year or two.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 22, 2006)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Don't vote tory, never voted tory, never will vote tory..... just got no time for tossers like you who happily prattle on that no-hopers have any chance of doing anything in local elections..... until of course the results come out, then we get a blissful period of silence from you.


OK comrade you've had your say. Well done. Big up you mate.
What interests me though, is what kind of "tosser like me who happily prattles on that no-hopers have any chance of doing anything in local elections" you do actually agree with?
Let's look. You don't agree with the The Bistolian (Anarchist, anti-election, take-the-piss), you don't agree with independents (mild liberal, look after public services) neither do you agree with Jerry Hicks (Solid old-school, labour, socialist).
That's fair enough. But just one question... 
Just what left wing politics is it that you sign up to? And what gives you all the confidence to slag all these others off?
Please do explain, dickweed.
If not I'll continue to call you a Tory, 'cause that's what you actually are.
Toodle pip!


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, BC, having read much by yourself and jog I remain amused by your comments and impressed by jogs.  Your arrogance and desire for schoolyard namecalling typifies all that is wrong with leftist politics.  'tory tory nyeaarr nyearr', really pathetic innit.

And no I have never voted tory nor will I.

As for Mr. Hicks, well if he shows the same acumen and wisdom as a candidate as he did as a trade union rep I am sure he will achieve similar results....


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 23, 2006)

1


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 24, 2006)

A simple guide to dealing with trolls...


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 26, 2006)

Told you all the BB psychs would have GG dressed in orange.

Didn't manage to push the envelope and have him flushing book sized objects down the toilet though did they!

Either they're just dumbed down 21st century uni degree amateurs,

and/or they pissed themselves laughing and the moment was lost,

or they realised because they are generally the same media whores who had just given Nick BNP Griffin a multi-channel, highly sympathetic, party political broadcast, and that they couldn't risk exposing themselves as aristocratic wannabe far-right bob-a-job lackeys that are blatantly colluding in this cheap re-run of Hitler's formative years.

Or is my imagination just coincidentally running wild again?


----------



## Jografer (Jan 26, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Told you all the BB psychs would have GG dressed in orange.
> 
> Didn't manage to push the envelope and have him flushing book sized objects down the toilet though did they!
> 
> ...



.... certainly confused the hell out of me...


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr G. does appear to have pushed his credulity to limits even his silver tongue may have trouble salving, we shall see.  

Oh, and congrats to BC on salving his own particualr distress.  Bet you peek tho!


----------



## Serotonin (Jan 27, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> A simple guide to dealing with trolls...



Shouldn't that read 'a simple guide to dealing with people who disagree with me' ?

I also bet that you peek!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 27, 2006)

How much do I win for spotting 3 melons in a row?


----------



## Serotonin (Jan 28, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> How much do I win for spotting 3 melons in a row?



An extra few weeks on incapacity benefit before the government come to get your work shy arse back to full employement.


----------



## JTG (Jan 28, 2006)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> An extra few weeks on incapacity benefit before the government come to get your work shy arse back to full employement.



You're a nasty little cunt aren't you. Fuck off.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 28, 2006)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> An extra few weeks on incapacity benefit before the government come to get your work shy arse back to full employement.



Don't stress yourself sero me old boy, I'm locked into far too many ongoing treatments, and am generally far too articulate for your NHS Stazi mates to think about coming knocking. 

They just don't like the legal challenges and paperwork.

But thanks for revealing your true colours again though, it does help to remind everyone that there are very good reasons why you and your weird trolling mates are so disliked.  

................................................

Anymore thoughts on the OP anyone?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 28, 2006)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> An extra few weeks on incapacity benefit before the government come to get your work shy arse back to full employement.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 28, 2006)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> An extra few weeks on incapacity benefit before the government come to get your work shy arse back to full employement.



Hmm, ever considored a post as an adivsor to new labour sero, or perhpas you already do?

Dont be so hard on Mr. Unit, he works very hard as you well know.

edit.

How about a BB house with me, sero, mr unit, bc, geri, jog, sunspots, whoever, now that really would be fun.... No Butchers apron tho eh


----------

